# Can Am flat boxes



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

<P>Anyone ever use them ? Did not even know they existed . Running TT's but someone asked me if I was interested and would not want to pass on a great deal. Anyone have any input ? would b appreciated . thanks


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Wondered the same thing myself - seen them advertised but never seen any on the jobsites.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, very good question...
I've never seen them on any job site or heard anyone talk about them before...they must be relatively new...
maybe I'll try contacting Can-Am for a video review :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, very good question...
> I've never seen them on any job site or heard anyone talk about them before...they must be relatively new...
> maybe I'll try contacting Can-Am for a video review :thumbsup:


The can am boxes have been around for a while, I noticed them on the site about 4 years ago.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

They look like a columbia box but a dif colour! Which wont b a bad thing:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooooh ooooh I want to beat on a can am bow hehehehe.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn I meant to say box hahaha. Boy I learned taping now I should learn how to proofread.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Damn I meant to say box hahaha. Boy I learned *taping* now I should learn how to proofread.


You shouldn't have let 2Buck teach you how to type :laughing:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*

very good product, very solid


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> very good product, very solid


They look to be much the same as many of the other brand name box sets. Is there any differences you noticed Joe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> They look to be much the same as many of the other brand name box sets. Is there any differences you noticed Joe?


They do look the same as the other for sure but a slight heavier and spaceman tuff


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

thanks to all for the input, deal done. after running will post result vs the TT's. :thumbsup:


----------

